

Google Voice Invites going out now - shubhamharnal

Although still invite only, after submitting a request on Google Voice's website, people are now being sent invites; I requested one two days ago and got an official invite today. Go get yours!
======
pasbesoin
Well, I requested to be notified / receive and invitation, some time ago. When
the launch seemed to be beginning, I checked the site and made another
request. Still no invite. So... once again, Google seems to be taking a
haphazard approach to fulfillment. (Or they just don't like me.)

This, despite pointing out a few recent flaws to them in other areas; one
eliciting a direct response of "thanks" and an immediate correction (it was
high visibility).

Voice has a feature set that will be useful to me. I'll get in eventually. But
I wish Google would pay a bit more attention to prioritizing customer requests
vis à vis chronology and also reciprocity.

Then again, maybe I should be comforted that they don't show more interest in
me. ;-) And here I am, about to "give" them my phone line.

Anyway, Googlers, can't you get more invites to those who've shown the most /
earliest interest?

